# Select vs. XL - what makes more $$$



## SelectSkodaSuperb (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm currently driving Uber X and thinking about changing to either Uber Select OR Uber XL.

The fares are higher yet fewer in number, so I'll also keep doing Uber X in my next car.

What demand is higher Uber Select or Uber XL?

Uber won't give me any info at all...

===
Update Uber Select is NOT allowed at Melbourne Airport! So that might mean XL is the way to go... Thoughts?


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

XL are usually larger groups and bit more rubber glove treatment on late nights. Loading and time to pick up is much longer as well. Petrol will likely be more. This week I only had onee XL and it was like $6 short ride and I got $8.50 or so thanks t Ubers ever increasing fees

Ive been winding Uber down lately coz seems the more established Uber is the less they need to be nice to drivers


----------

